# Why won't the recruitment centres answer the phone?



## untouchables (30 Jun 2010)

Hello everyone, this maybe an awkward or outright idiotic post, but still worth a post..i guess.
I apologize beforehand for my idiocy.

Now, I've been contacting the CFRC Toronto for several months after the reservist hiatus now to no avail, i've managed to get through the booking department only once, and the 4 other times I could only leave a message...never replied back... So I'm trying to pinpoint the best time of their the schedules of the recruiters stationed at the booking department so I could book my tests. I'm trying to avoid their early morning hours, so they can get ready,organized or what not, which leaves around 10-1130 to be the best time..lunch hours follow so i guess i shouldn't bother them eating lunch, so i guess the best time is after lunch (after 2 o'clock? Since the recruiters are full, energetic,recharged, and have nothing else to go/attend to except recruiting work before they leave at 5.

Do I have this right? Or is the booking department hours different? I would love to get this recruiting testing done.
I will call at 230ish, hopefully my prediction is right, and the booking department is present.


----------



## 2010newbie (30 Jun 2010)

How about going in person? I applied through CFRC Toronto, but I lived in Detroit and I always found it better to go in person.


----------



## acooper (30 Jun 2010)

2010Newbie - why did you go to CFRC Toronto? There's a CFRC detachment in Windsor, too...

Agreed that in-person is the way to do it....


----------



## untouchables (30 Jun 2010)

Very true suggestion, but sometimes i need follow up  too. But in the meantime I will plan a trip downtown i guess.
THank you for the suggestions, But still I would love to understand their 'true' operating hours so i can get a hold of them in case I need them.


----------



## 2010newbie (30 Jun 2010)

acooper said:
			
		

> 2010Newbie - why did you go to CFRC Toronto? There's a CFRC detachment in Windsor, too...
> 
> Agreed that in-person is the way to do it....



Long story, but the short answer is that logistically it worked out better and I wanted to ensure my file was processsed as expeditiously as possible. I assumed Toronto had the most staff, most resources if there was a problem with the application, most slots for whatever testing I required, etc.


----------



## lstpierre (30 Jun 2010)

In my experience, going in for some face time is the only way to go. It might be annoying, but you will be glad you did. I am.


----------



## Otis (1 Jul 2010)

untouchables said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, this maybe an awkward or outright idiotic post, but still worth a post..i guess.
> I apologize beforehand for my idiocy.
> 
> Now, I've been contacting the CFRC Toronto for several months after the reservist hiatus now to no avail, i've managed to get through the booking department only once, and the 4 other times I could only leave a message...never replied back... So I'm trying to pinpoint the best time of their the schedules of the recruiters stationed at the booking department so I could book my tests. I'm trying to avoid their early morning hours, so they can get ready,organized or what not, which leaves around 10-1130 to be the best time..lunch hours follow so i guess i shouldn't bother them eating lunch, so i guess the best time is after lunch (after 2 o'clock? Since the recruiters are full, energetic,recharged, and have nothing else to go/attend to except recruiting work before they leave at 5.
> ...



 :threat:

I really hate it when we get badmouthed.

OK ... you said it yourself ... you are applying to be a Reservist. There are no reservist positions available in the Toronto area. WHY would we contact you and spend money to find out if you're suitable for a job that doesn't exist??

Of the 4000 people applying through the Toronto office for the 500 jobs we have this year (the numbers are examples, don't take them as fact) ... we're going to concentrate resources on the ones that have positions available ... fair no?

Now, I agree, not calling you back may seem quite rude. And, where possible, the clerks DO try to call everyone. But with limited time and resources, if they have to skip calling someone, they're going to skip calling you, not the guy who still has a chance at a job.

SO, instead of publically badmouthing the organization that MAY be able to get you a position some day, why not call the main number and simply ask if we've opened up any Reserve positions yet? If you call during operating hours, I guarantee the main phone will be answered and we can tell you if we have jobs open or not.

Oh, and by the way ... as for Recruiters having nothing to do after 2pm ... I've worked until midnight two nights this week (before the holiday) attending events and answering questions. We are no less busy than the remainder of the Forces.

Good Luck, call us again in September.

Otis
CFRC Toronto


----------



## untouchables (4 Jul 2010)

Otis said:
			
		

> :threat:
> 
> I really hate it when we get badmouthed.
> 
> ...



Dear Mr. Otis, ..and other people who are concerned

I apologize for accidentally badmouthing the CFRC Toronto, but I was frustrated and wondering If i could get the testing done, and not worry about this recruiting testing matter. I have no ill intent, just that after reading several posts and indeed knowing of the tight availability of reservist positions in the GTA area, I was wondering if i could finish the testing this summer and wait until the positions are available when the next training year starts in September. I understand that joining the forces reserves or regular is a life changing decision for me and thousands of others, however it would be nice if i could get this testing done quickly and not bother the CFRC and attempting to find the right hours to call, im not implying that the CFRC is inefficient or unresponsive, its just that I couldn't get hold of the right people, getting the right information. Its just bad luck i assume  

 And I have read one of your post that was one on the highlights of the forum detailing on "Tips on Contacting your recruiter". Very helpful, I thank you for that . Although following it, seems that some circumstances do not apply, however I will continue on trying to get this done.

And I apologize for not understanding the after hour works of the recruiters, after reading what you have stated, I do recall that reservists and other personnel do indeed need to parade with their units, and for recruiters, extra time answering e-mails and other matters. I sincerely apologize.

Also thank you for the notice , I was planning on a trip to the CFRC this week but since you said that the positions are really tight (which I have heard of before but cannot confirm), I guess this could be delayed. However I would like the get the testing done during the summer months before school starts so that i can focus on catching the openings on time without much delays that i may meet such as security clearances and what not.

Again I apologize

Sincerely,
Untouchable


----------



## gordongekko (10 Apr 2012)

It's very strange, I have tried to phone them around 20 times to get information on their health standards for a family member, but none of the recruitment centres answer, not even the national one.


----------



## GAP (10 Apr 2012)

lunchtime?


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2012)

Is your "cousin" not capable of using a phone?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Apr 2012)

gordongekko said:
			
		

> It's very strange, I have tried to phone them around 20 times to get information on their health standards for a family member, but none of the recruitment centres answer, not even the national one.



Hello,

As a result of recent government announcements with regards to the federal budget, the Canadian Forces have had to rationalize spending. Effective last Thursday at 1600 Hrs local, all CFRCs have been directed to close. Recruiting targets have been set at zero until FY2013-2014.

We apologize for any inconvenience this is causing and we are working hard to fix the problem.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> As a result of recent government announcements with regards to the federal budget, the Canadian Forces have had to rationalize spending. Effective last Thursday at 1600 Hrs local, all CFRCs have been directed to close. Recruiting targets have been set at zero until FY2013-2014.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this is causing and we are working hard to fix the problem.



 :rofl:


----------



## matthew1786 (10 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> As a result of recent government announcements with regards to the federal budget, the Canadian Forces have had to rationalize spending. Effective last Thursday at 1600 Hrs local, all CFRCs have been directed to close. Recruiting targets have been set at zero until FY2013-2014.
> 
> We apologize for any inconvenience this is causing and we are working hard to fix the problem.



 :rofl: 

Although possibly not far from the truth.  :


----------



## Jarnhamar (10 Apr 2012)

gordongekko said:
			
		

> It's very strange, I have tried to phone them around 20 times to get information on their health standards for a family member, but none of the recruitment centres answer, not even the national one.



Honestly man, leave them a message. I hate leaving messages but if you really want to get in touch with them it's that or email.

I've called them from a military land line lots and more often than not they don't answer. Once when I did get in touch with someone I made a joke about being surprised they answered and the sgt on the other end laughed and said she was surprised she answered too.


----------



## mmmjon (10 Apr 2012)

This is pure speculation, but, they might be busy. Maybe.


----------



## Rahul (10 Apr 2012)

> It's very strange, I have tried to phone them around 20 times to get information on their health standards for a family member, but none of the recruitment centres answer, not even the national one.



Try calling them early in the morning. I had the same issue and it is because its April and thus, very very busy.
Thousands of people are probably calling them repeatedly right now. 
I called them early morning today [around 9 am, they open here at 8:30 am] and got connected. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Journeyman (10 Apr 2012)

Call display. 

Try using someone else's phone.


----------



## rdinsdal (10 Apr 2012)

I have called my RC twice around 2 o clock both times and it went to the answering machine.  But it is not a big deal.  Both times they called me back within a couple of days and answered all of my questions.  Just leave a message that includes your phone number, name and the questions that you want answered.  Be polite.  They will get back to you.


----------



## curious george (10 Apr 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Call display.
> 
> Try using someone else's phone.



 lol.  I tried that once thinking maybe they thought I was :spam: on their call display.  But then they didn't answer me from a pay phone.  Then I knew it wasn't personal...and got through when I realized I had to press "1" and then "1" again.  I couldn't make sense of the different options.


----------



## Montealer10 (11 Apr 2012)

I just spoke to my recruiter at CFNRC. He said they have about 16 guys on the floor there doing the processing for all of Canada. They are extremely busy. 

As for getting a hold of someone there I had the same problem. Had to go way back through my emails and find his extension number. Got to have your recruiters ext number or you'll never get through.


----------



## Trick (11 Apr 2012)

For what it's worth, I've had luck calling early- around 9am.


----------



## MMSS (11 Apr 2012)

Montrealer10 said:
			
		

> I just spoke to my recruiter at CFNRC. He said they have about 16 guys on the floor there doing the processing for all of Canada. They are extremely busy.



That must be one of the most thankless jobs in the CF. If any of them are reading this, thanks for your dedication.


----------



## estoguy (11 Apr 2012)

I've called at different times of day, and have never had a problem getting through.  :nod:  And I've found them to be very helpful.


----------



## curious george (11 Apr 2012)

I was wondering why April is such a busy month for them.  Is it simply because they're doing a lot of selections now and need to call people/people are calling to find out, or is there more to it than that?


----------



## aesop081 (11 Apr 2012)

curious george said:
			
		

> I was wondering why April is such a busy month for them.



The fiscal year begins April 1st. Recruiters thus have to respond to the neurotic queries from people like those found in this section of army.ca and process applications from everyone who "has always wanted since like forever to be in the forces" and wants to be a jtfninjasnipersupercsorcommando. 

Of course, theres a few decent, somewhat human-like applicants in the mix too.


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The fiscal year begins April 1st. Recruiters thus have to respond to the neurotic queries from people like those found in this section of army.ca and process applications from everyone who "has always wanted since like forever to be in the forces" and wants to be a jtfninjasnipersupercsorcommando.
> 
> Of course, theres a few decent, somewhat human-like applicants in the mix too.



We aren't that busy actually (Maybe North Bay is) but Toronto certainly isn't unusually busy, the processing for the co-ops is more time consuming.  We started preprocessing for the new fiscal year back in Jan.  As for no one answering the phones, in smaller dets its about manpower.


----------



## aesop081 (11 Apr 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> We aren't that busy actually (Maybe North Bay is) but Toronto certainly isn't unusually busy, the processing for the co-ops is more time consuming.  We started preprocessing for the new fiscal year back in Jan.  As for no one answering the phones, in smaller dets its about manpower.



I guess the [sarcasm] [/sarcasm] wasn't obvious.

My bad.


----------



## tanman89 (11 Apr 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> * jtfninjasnipersupercsorcommando*.



That made me LMFAO.

Anyways its a new fiscal year and being such the RC are probably bogged down with all the old applications of last year that are being reopened as well as new ones comming in its a busy time of year, especially for the RC. Just a tip from my experiance, I have never had a problem getting an answer if i walked into the RC and talked to them in person. If you dont have the time to do so just leave a message and await a response.


----------



## Scott (11 Apr 2012)

I can't believe this BS hasn't been locked yet.

Oh wait, moderator button!

The spiral continues...

Locked


----------



## Shannon193 (24 Mar 2014)

I have just tried to contact my recruiting centre in order to receive some information about health aspects of my life. It is really a need to know basis as I have read somewhere that my condition,( as insignificant as it seems to me) is an immediate disqualification of the CF. Since it takes a lot of time to get to the physical testing, I would like to know now if I have a chance or not, instead of waiting until I get to the physical testing. My condition is hypothyroidism, however, when I spoke to my doctor, she quickly became confused as to why I am not exhibiting any signs of the condition. In reality, it seems as though I only have an enlarged thyroid gland which does not effect any of my day to day activities. I have heard on another forum that it MAY NOT be a disqualification at all if it does not effect any part of my day which it does not, it's just severely irritating to have a big neck without the prescribed medication. I would like to add that I did not take the medication until 4 months after I was diagnosed, and did not have any symptoms of the condition either. If someone could give me insight on that as well, that would be much appreciated

 Back to the main point. 

My recruiters answering system states that due to a high number of calls, they WILL NOT be returning any calls if one decides to leave a message. I do not know why there is even an answering system if they are not returning calls. Should I leave a message anyways? I know I only have basic inquiries and am not actually scheduling anything yet so it's probably not as important as other calls. Should I try and go into the recruiting office and not leave a message at all ? Or will a message or an e-mail suffice for the quickest reply. I am not too keen on going to the recruiting office as it is in a precarious position in my city and will not for the life of me find parking after work hours, although if worse comes to worse I will.

Please help! And thank you in advance for any and all information


----------



## KerryBlue (24 Mar 2014)

In my exprience the quickest way to get in touch with your RC, if at all possible is to go down and pay them a visit. Email's to my recruiter are rarely if ever answered, voice mail's have never been answered and even trying to call is an incredible pain in the ass. So my advice go in and talk to them in person, if not keep calling to you get through.


----------



## C.Reid466 (24 Mar 2014)

Shannon193 said:
			
		

> I have just tried to contact my recruiting centre in order to receive some information about health aspects of my life. It is really a need to know basis as I have read somewhere that my condition,( as insignificant as it seems to me) is an immediate disqualification of the CF. Since it takes a lot of time to get to the physical testing, I would like to know now if I have a chance or not, instead of waiting until I get to the physical testing. My condition is hypothyroidism, however, when I spoke to my doctor, she quickly became confused as to why I am not exhibiting any signs of the condition. In reality, it seems as though I only have an enlarged thyroid gland which does not effect any of my day to day activities. I have heard on another forum that it MAY NOT be a disqualification at all if it does not effect any part of my day which it does not, it's just severely irritating to have a big neck without the prescribed medication. I would like to add that I did not take the medication until 4 months after I was diagnosed, and did not have any symptoms of the condition either. If someone could give me insight on that as well, that would be much appreciated
> 
> Back to the main point.
> 
> ...





Call a different CFRC and ask to talk to a medical officer.


----------



## DAA (24 Mar 2014)

Shannon193 said:
			
		

> I have just tried to contact my recruiting centre in order to receive some information about health aspects of my life. It is really a need to know basis as I have read somewhere that my condition,( as insignificant as it seems to me) is an immediate disqualification of the CF. Since it takes a lot of time to get to the physical testing, I would like to know now if I have a chance or not, instead of waiting until I get to the physical testing. My condition is hypothyroidism, however, when I spoke to my doctor, she quickly became confused as to why I am not exhibiting any signs of the condition. In reality, it seems as though I only have an enlarged thyroid gland which does not effect any of my day to day activities. I have heard on another forum that it MAY NOT be a disqualification at all if it does not effect any part of my day which it does not, it's just severely irritating to have a big neck without the prescribed medication. I would like to add that I did not take the medication until 4 months after I was diagnosed, and did not have any symptoms of the condition either. If someone could give me insight on that as well, that would be much appreciated
> 
> Back to the main point.
> 
> ...



They won't provide you with an answer regarding medical issues, it's that simple.  You will have to go through the medical assessment process and then wait for a formal assessment.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2014)

C.Reid466 said:
			
		

> Call a different CFRC and ask to talk to a medical officer.



 :rofl:

Oh, you were serious?


----------



## Shannon193 (24 Mar 2014)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Oh, you were serious?



Im assuming this is about as effective as putting honey on a burn ? I was actually going to try it but I think I'll just circle around trying to find parking and go to the recruiting centre


----------



## DAA (24 Mar 2014)

Shannon193 said:
			
		

> Im assuming this is about as effective as putting honey on a burn ? I was actually going to try it but I think I'll just circle around trying to find parking and go to the recruiting centre



Don't waste your time.  It will go something like this......

You - I have condition X, does this disqualify me from joining the CF?
Them - You will have to be assessed by a Med Tech and the results will be forwarded for review.  Until that is done, we can't say either way.

But if you feel so compelled, go ahead and good luck!


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Don't waste your time.
> 
> If on the extremely remote chance you actually got to speak to a Medical Officer: It will go something like this......
> 
> ...



FTFY.


----------



## The_Falcon (24 Mar 2014)

Plain and simple you need to go through the process.  

Medical Professional can't give you a diagnosis over the internet, and they can't give you a yes or no unless they examine you and have your medical information in front of them.  This has been pointed out MANY times on these forums. 

Locked.


----------



## AllSmiles (15 Jul 2015)

First let me just say thank you for taking the time to read my question, I greatly appreciate your help and advice.

I currently have an open application for the CAF in process and have been told my background checks went well and that I would receive a call to set up an appointment for an interview with a recruiter. They told me to call back if I had not heard anything from them in two weeks, since then I have called at least twice a week for 2 weeks now without ever getting a person. The call usually goes to an answering machine where I leave my name, application number and cell phone number I can be reached at. Unfortunately I have not heard back. 
Is there a time in the day more likely to catch a recruiter free an near his/her phone so that I could touch base? The last time I spoke to a person (4 weeks ago) was early in the morning, so I have tried to aim my calls for 8am, or 8:15.
I understand that recruiters a busy and I have always been polite and concise in my messages, is there any information I am leaving out in my phone calls?

Thanks again, have a great day.


----------



## AllSmiles (15 Jul 2015)

Thank you, both to yourself and the others who pm'd me to help.
I also used the CAF website email address that will allow you to check the status of your application so I will at least know if something is missing or wrong on my side.

I will continue calling with the information you have provided in mind,
nothing left to do but work on PT.

Cheers


----------



## Master Corporal Steven (16 Jul 2015)

Good day AllSmiles,

Refer to the following posts that you did not read through prior to the submission of your question. 

Read first post:

http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/115341.0.html 

Submitted Application Whats Next?:

http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/118929.0.html


----------



## elbozo (6 Apr 2016)

is there a best time to call the recruiting center .. i mean each time a call it just ring and ring and ring ... yesterday i waited for 1h30  ....
i cant just sit all day on the phone


----------



## mariomike (6 Apr 2016)

elbozo said:
			
		

> is there a best time to call the recruiting center ..



When is the best time to call a recruiting Center?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/119894.0
"Is there a time in the day more likely to catch a recruiter free an near his/her phone so that I could touch base?"

BEST TIME TO CALL CFRC Toronto  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/95037.0

"Also, when would be the best time to call?"
https://army.ca/forums/threads/101944/post-1064960.html#msg1064960


----------



## elbozo (6 Apr 2016)

my recruiting center open at 10


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Apr 2016)

Your file went for further processing a week ago. Relax. Its not ready yet.


----------



## DAA (6 Apr 2016)

elbozo said:
			
		

> is there a best time to call the recruiting center .. i mean each time a call it just ring and ring and ring ... yesterday i waited for 1h30  ....
> i cant just sit all day on the phone



They don't take phone calls.  Try emailing them instead.


----------



## mariomike (6 Apr 2016)

To add to what DAA said, from Ask a CAF Recruiter,

if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.


----------



## elbozo (6 Apr 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Your file went for further processing a week ago. Relax. Its not ready yet.


my files went for further processing 11 days ago (working days ..) and the email told me to call after 10 days .. 
the problem is each time i try nobody answer like there is only one dude answring all day long


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Apr 2016)

elbozo said:
			
		

> my files went for further processing 11 days ago (working days ..) and the email told me to call after 10 days ..
> the problem is each time i try nobody answer like there is only one dude answring all day long



Because they're dealing with a thousand files plus people walking in, for a detachment with 5 people. You want answers? Walk in. Otherwise keep calling, its like any other government department.


----------



## elbozo (6 Apr 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Because they're dealing with a thousand files plus people walking in, for a detachment with 5 people. You want answers? Walk in. Otherwise keep calling, its like any other government department.


 ok ok ... i taught they only took meeting via phone call .. anny ill keep try until Tuesday or i will go in person that day


----------



## Kv-super (15 May 2016)

Hello,

I am kind of in a sticky situation, so I applied around the end of February, I've done all my testing (cfat, medical, fitness) and passed everything, Ive also handed in all my required medical forms for my flat feet and eyes about a month ago, they have even called all my refrences and were pleased with the answers. My recruiter told me that I should start training around may or June but I havent even been sworn in yet, I tried calling my recruiter but apparently he's gone until September so now I have this new one but he is not answering my phone calls and my emails(I've been calling for two weeks). Last thing of the application is iguess security checks and credit but I have never had a criminal offense or even beenough suspended for that matter, I don't even have any credit since I'm only 18, I would think it would go smoothly. I just would lIke to know where my application at and give it somewhat of a push because Ive read on threads that after they called they were sworn in because their application was forgotten about, should I keep calling? Or should I just wait? 


Sorry for the bad spelling I'm using a really old phone that lags alot and takes 1000 years to load.


----------



## mariomike (15 May 2016)

Kv-super said:
			
		

> I just would lIke to know where my application at and give it somewhat of a push because Ive read on threads that after they called they were sworn in because their application was forgotten about, should I keep calling? Or should I just wait?



From Ask a CAF Recruiter,

After submitting your application:

        You should receive an email within 5-7 business days after the submission of your online application, giving you further direction on the next steps to take in the application process. 

   To ensure that you receive correspondence between yourself and Canadian Armed Forces Recruiting the following is recommended: 

•   Adding the email address "@forces.gc.ca" to your Safe Senders list in your email account is recommended, as there have been instances where email communications between Recruiting Detachments and applicants are filtered out and end up in the junk/spam mail folder. 
•   Check your junk/spam email folder in case Forces emails continue to be filtered out.
•   Check up on the status of your application every 30 days with the Recruiting Detachment processing your application.
•   Ensure that you are checking the email account that you provided on your application.
___________________________________________________________________

If you have applied and have not yet received an email within 10 business days of submitting your online application, or if you would like to know the status of your application, it is recommended that you do the following:

•   Visit the link to our Forces site, ( http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73 ) and submit a status update request for your application. 
•   If you know your application number, include it in the email. 
•   If you do not know your application number, ensure you include your first name, last name, date of birth and the postal code of your home address. This will ensure that the recruiter who receives your email can locate your application and provide you with a status update.


----------



## DAA (16 May 2016)

Kv-super said:
			
		

> I am kind of in a sticky situation, so I applied around the end of February, I've done all my testing (cfat, medical, fitness) and passed everything, Ive also handed in all my required medical forms for my flat feet and eyes about a month ago, they have even called all my refrences and were pleased with the answers. My recruiter told me that I should start training around may or June but I havent even been sworn in yet, I tried calling my recruiter but apparently he's gone until September so now I have this new one but he is not answering my phone calls and my emails(I've been calling for two weeks). Last thing of the application is iguess security checks and credit but I have never had a criminal offense or even beenough suspended for that matter, I don't even have any credit since I'm only 18, I would think it would go smoothly. I just would lIke to know where my application at and give it somewhat of a push because Ive read on threads that after they called they were sworn in because their application was forgotten about, should I keep calling? Or should I just wait?



If you just "handed in all my required medical forms for my flat feet and eyes about a month ago", then chances are, your Medical has not yet been reviewed and approved.  Normal turn around time after completion of the Medical and return of any additional forms, is 6-8 weeks minimum.

Keep calling or try emailing them for a status update.  Worse case scenario, contact the Recruiting Customer Service Section who can be found at the link below.

"I need assistance with my application"   http://www.forces.ca/en/page/contactus-73


----------



## Jules Gittens (16 May 2016)

Don't get your hopes up... I called Ottawa to check on my medical file and their current status and lets just say I was not pleased to hear that there is a three month delay.


----------



## Trueprince2 (12 Oct 2017)

Got my email a week ago to schedule an appointment with the recruitment center I emailed them and it says if I don't get a response with 5 business days to call , the Toronto recruitment center doesn't answer any calls anyone know why, I've called multiple times


----------



## FinnO25 (12 Oct 2017)

They may just be busy. I would keep trying, just be carful not to harass them.


----------



## mariomike (12 Oct 2017)

FinnO25 said:
			
		

> They may just be busy.



Call Display? < joking!

_As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## Trueprince2 (12 Oct 2017)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Call Display? < joking!
> 
> _As always,_  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


MarioMike,
I'm confused


----------



## mariomike (12 Oct 2017)

Trueprince2 said:
			
		

> MarioMike,
> I'm confused



It was a _joke,_

Joke: "A thing that someone says to cause amusement or laughter."

I admit, it was pretty lame.  

As always,  Recruiting is your most trusted source of information.


----------



## da1root (16 Oct 2017)

If you've tried to contact your recruiting centre via phone & email and still have not gotten a response please get in touch with Recruiting Customer Service at STG-CFRG-CustomerSvc@forces.gc.ca

Cheers


----------



## Darkmachine (23 Jan 2018)

From what I know, Toronto is extremely busy.

_(Post edited to remove information given in error.)_


----------



## BeyondTheNow (23 Jan 2018)

Darkmachine said:
			
		

> From what I know, Toronto is extremely busy.



Hopefully the poster has had some luck in the last 3 months...


----------



## Darkmachine (24 Jan 2018)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Hopefully the poster has had some luck in the last 3 months...



I did notice it was an older post but figured I would leave the information in the event someone else checked the thread


----------



## da1root (29 Jan 2018)

Darkmachine said:
			
		

> I did notice it was an older post but figured I would leave the information in the event someone else checked the thread


I was going to leave the thread alone; but with your last statement I need to clarify your first post.



			
				Darkmachine said:
			
		

> From what I know, Toronto is extremely busy. Try calling Barrie Det, they tend to answer a lot more frequently as they are not as busy as Toronto. But you have to imagine the millions of people in the GTA trying to call in, not easy to cater to everyone. I have never had an issue reaching Barrie Det as Barrie is obviously not as busy, at least not compared to Toronto - and they have free parking


Do NOT do this.  The CFRC you are assigned to is based on your home address.  
If you goto another CFRC you very likely will be turned away without receiving help on your file; mainly because they don't have access to your records.  So while det Barrie has free parking it would really suck to take that 80Km drive from Toronto to det Barrie only to be turned away to drive 80Km back to Toronto.


----------

